# AML Gear Canada Labs



## musclebird (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey guys, 

i haven’t posted on this forum in sometime. I’m hoping you guys can help me out. Is AML Gear still GTG? If not what other Canadian labs should I try. The only other Lab in Canada I know of is Teragon. I always order from AML but it’s been about a year now. I sent Boss an email about any upscoming Christmas Promos but got no response. Anybody order from AML recently? 


Thanks!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 14, 2018)

I haven't heard jack shit about AML for a while actually. Don't know why that is.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 14, 2018)

Gear <----- gay


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 14, 2018)

Haven't used them since 2014. Reviews on them haven't been too kind on them in the past few years either.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 14, 2018)

that's a name I haven't heard in quite some time.  Can't give my opinion as I have no experience but it is curious that they kind of dropped off...


----------



## Megatron28 (Feb 16, 2018)

I know some of their reps chose to stop working with them.  I view that as a bad sign.


----------



## musclebird (Feb 18, 2018)

If anyone reputable knows of a better source than them can you please PM me or post on the thread? If no one can recommend elsewhere than I’ll update you on what happens when I order from AML. I’m Canadian by the way. Hard to find Canadian sources...

Thanks Guys!


----------



## musclebird (Feb 18, 2018)

If anyone reputable knows of a better source than them can you please PM me or post on the thread? If no one can recommend elsewhere than I’ll update you on what happens when I order from AML. I’m Canadian by the way. Hard to find Canadian sources...

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Caballero (Feb 18, 2018)

musclebird said:


> If anyone reputable knows of a better source than them can you please PM me or post on the thread? If no one can recommend elsewhere than I’ll update you on what happens when I order from AML. I’m Canadian by the way. Hard to find Canadian sources...
> 
> Thanks Guys!



Save your future shill review ...Thanks Guys !


----------



## musclebird (Feb 18, 2018)

How am I being a shill by asking for an alternative source or confirmation of AML still  being GTG. I’m just trying to avoid getting ripped off. If I order from them and they rip me off I will let everyone know. That doesn’t make me a shill.


----------



## Caballero (Feb 18, 2018)

musclebird said:


> How am I being a shill by asking for an alternative source or confirmation of AML still  being GTG. I’m just trying to avoid getting ripped off. If I order from them and they rip me off I will let everyone know. That doesn’t make me a shill.


Hook line and sinker ! Now GTFOH shill :32 (17):

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/6237-Anyone-know-of-aml-Andromed-Labs


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 18, 2018)

Try 1 900 mix alot & kick them nasty thoughts 

:32 (16):


----------



## musclebird (Feb 18, 2018)

How is that hook line and sinker?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 18, 2018)

What's the problem here? That thread you posted is 5 years old, Cabalerro. He clearly asked if they're  still gtg. Some of you dudes don't realize that this section is here exactly for what musclebird is asking for. He's not hiding that he's used them before. Am I missing something?  Contribute to his question or stay off the thread.


----------



## Caballero (Feb 18, 2018)

Seeker said:


> What's the problem here? That thread you posted is 5 years old, Cabalerro. He clearly asked if they're  still gtg. Some of you dudes don't realize that this section is here exactly for what musclebird is asking for. He's not hiding that he's used them before. Am I missing something?  Contribute to his question or stay off the thread.


I said my peace and I don't spoon feed...good night


----------



## Seeker (Feb 18, 2018)

Caballero said:


> I said my peace
> 
> Edit... then please stay off this thread if you don't have  anything to offer the op in regards to his question.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 18, 2018)

Seeker said:


> What's the problem here?
> Am I missing something?



Wasnt under thee impression that this is acceptable



musclebird said:


> If anyone reputable knows of a better source than them can you please PM me or post on the thread?



If it is then by all means carry on 

My bad


----------



## AlexTim (Feb 18, 2018)

what are your goals? growth? strength? weight/fat loss?


----------



## Jin (Feb 18, 2018)

AlexTim said:


> what are your goals? growth? strength? weight/fat loss?



People with two first names aren't to be trusted.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 19, 2018)

musclebird said:


> If anyone reputable knows of a better source than them can you please PM me or post on the thread? If no one can recommend elsewhere than I’ll update you on what happens when I order from AML. I’m Canadian by the way. Hard to find Canadian sources...
> 
> Thanks Guys!



Aye, M8. Take this fer what it's worth from a Grey Beard who's been around this particular block more than twice: ye don't want to leave posts like this out here. 

It's just askin' to be scammed by the first shill who reads it. Finding a trustworthy source takes time and effort. Those who would respond to yer post most likely don't have yer best interests at heart and are just lookin' to take advantage of someone who might seem a bit desperate. There are many in this game who'll seem genuine and send you bunk gear or worse knowing yer new on the mainline. Do yer research, ask opinions as to sources ye find (like ye did here - thats always welcomed) but try to avoid straight-up asking for PM'ed sources fer yer own benefit.

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## musclebird (May 6, 2018)

Hey, Guys I just wanted to update you on AML. Placed my order. I received an automated email saying my order had been shipped. I received it within a week and a half or so. I am still running their gear and it is good to go. I can't comment on the quality as I have not been in this game long enough... But I can say my Libido, strength and aggression/energy while working out are great. One strange thing is I ordered AML and not British Dragon(which is more expensive on their site) and I received all British dragon vials... Sorta strange but either way no PIP and I'm feeling great. Maybe they ran out of AML Vials and just substituted... that happened to me once in the past with them but they made me pay more last time. I just wanted to update this forum in case anyone googles AML.


----------



## bplebo75 (May 6, 2018)

musclebird said:


> Hey, Guys I just wanted to update you on AML. Placed my order. I received an automated email saying my order had been shipped. I received it within a week and a half or so. I am still running their gear and it is good to go. I can't comment on the quality as I have not been in this game long enough... But I can say my Libido, strength and aggression/energy while working out are great. One strange thing is I ordered AML and not British Dragon(which is more expensive on their site) and I received all British dragon vials... Sorta strange but either way no PIP and I'm feeling great. Maybe they ran out of AML Vials and just substituted... that happened to me once in the past with them but they made me pay more last time. I just wanted to update this forum in case anyone googles AML.


You plan on running some blood work. Half way through and keep us updated. Thanks


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 7, 2018)

I used aml back in 2014 and was pleased with their sust 300, and test c , can't remember what else I ordered, I think hcg.. A friend of mine used them last yr and had nothing bad to say so I guess that's a plus. Bloods will answer all your questions or doubts bro.


----------



## Turbomart (May 12, 2018)

Looks like AML website has been shut down


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 12, 2018)

Nope was just on it. Nothing wrong


----------



## Chillinlow (Jul 8, 2018)

How’s it treating you


----------



## Island Boy (Aug 16, 2018)

Musclebird
PM'd you


----------



## German89 (Aug 17, 2018)

I thought aml went down years ago? Like 2014.


----------



## eddiek (Aug 27, 2018)

Placed order with AML.  Shipping was quick as I received within one week.  Received what I ordered.  Getting ready to start a cycle after Labor Day weekend.  Order was shipped interestingly.  I received a ping pong set with vials wrapped in tinfoil and hidden inside box.  I received a separate letter in the mail with the labels for the vials, which were color coded to the vial caps.  Tren/Test combo is dark, which is good.  Looks all good.  I will keep you posted on results.  I am taking with some separate Test Cyp and TBol.  I just thought I would share on how it was shipped....which gave me a laugh.  They did accept Paypal payment, which was odd, but also nice since I didn't have to use Bitcoin...


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 27, 2018)

German89 said:


> I thought aml went down years ago? Like 2014.


They've been on/off for years. 

A friend of mine from my Ology years used to rep for them before resigning after receiving bad gear, too many complaints about incomplete orders, etc. If they can't treat their reps well then I have NO IDEA why anyone else would order from them.


----------



## German89 (Aug 27, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> They've been on/off for years.
> 
> A friend of mine from my Ology years used to rep for them before resigning after receiving bad gear, too many complaints about incomplete orders, etc. If they can't treat their reps well then I have NO IDEA why anyone else would order from them.


Yeah. I made a order from them. They ****ed my order up too. I blasted them then, i got a threat. That if i do that again, ill be banned. Like wow. Okay.


----------



## German89 (Aug 27, 2018)

eddiek said:


> Placed order with AML.  Shipping was quick as I received within one week.  Received what I ordered.  Getting ready to start a cycle after Labor Day weekend.  Order was shipped interestingly.  I received a ping pong set with vials wrapped in tinfoil and hidden inside box.  I received a separate letter in the mail with the labels for the vials, which were color coded to the vial caps.  Tren/Test combo is dark, which is good.  Looks all good.  I will keep you posted on results.  I am taking with some separate Test Cyp and TBol.  I just thought I would share on how it was shipped....which gave me a laugh.  They did accept Paypal payment, which was odd, but also nice since I didn't have to use Bitcoin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao. Yeah. And they used to take bank transfers too. Tools. If they knew anything. Sometimes canadian post gets scanned and, the tin foil would set it off. So.. yeah..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 28, 2018)

eddiek said:


> Placed order with AML.  Shipping was quick as I received within one week.  Received what I ordered.  Getting ready to start a cycle after Labor Day weekend.  Order was shipped interestingly.  I received a ping pong set with vials wrapped in tinfoil and hidden inside box.  I received a separate letter in the mail with the labels for the vials, which were color coded to the vial caps.  Tren/Test combo is dark, which is good.  Looks all good.  I will keep you posted on results.  I am taking with some separate Test Cyp and TBol.  I just thought I would share on how it was shipped....which gave me a laugh.  They did accept Paypal payment, which was odd, but also nice since I didn't have to use Bitcoin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much do they sell just the ping pong paddles for?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 28, 2018)

and are u gearing up your training for a ping pong tournament ?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 28, 2018)

eddie is a hardcore ping ponger


----------



## German89 (Aug 28, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> and are u gearing up your training for a ping pong tournament ?



Rotflmfao.

Amazon might be cheaper for your ping pong needs


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 28, 2018)

eddiek said:


> Placed order with AML.  Shipping was quick as I received within one week.  Received what I ordered.  Getting ready to start a cycle after Labor Day weekend.  Order was shipped interestingly.  I received a ping pong set with vials wrapped in tinfoil and hidden inside box.  I received a separate letter in the mail with the labels for the vials, which were color coded to the vial caps.  Tren/Test combo is dark, which is good.  Looks all good.  I will keep you posted on results.  I am taking with some separate Test Cyp and TBol.  I just thought I would share on how it was shipped....which gave me a laugh.  They did accept Paypal payment, which was odd, but also nice since I didn't have to use Bitcoin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shoot dude you might as well post adresses and where it shipped from wtf



German89 said:


> Lmao. Yeah. And they used to take bank transfers too. Tools. If they knew anything. Sometimes canadian post gets scanned and, the tin foil would set it off. So.. yeah..



really I don’t believe they are the fools there is a reason people use tin foil enough said


----------



## German89 (Aug 28, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> shoot dude you might as well post adresses and where it shipped from wtf
> 
> 
> 
> really I don’t believe they are the fools there is a reason people use tin foil enough said


Do share...
Other then what? Keeping the bottles together?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 28, 2018)

How are you gonna know theirs is working and not the separate test? Best get some kits from lab max and check it out with uv at least


----------



## eddiek (Aug 28, 2018)

Expensive ping pong paddles, but I do have a broken down table in my basement.....may need to set it to pay for my addiction...lol


----------



## eddiek (Aug 28, 2018)

trying to increase the shoulder width for some serious spin.....heck I am not going to let these go to waste.  The paddles could come in handy in the bedroom for wife also.......she is kind of into some ass spanking


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 28, 2018)

eddiek said:


> Expensive ping pong paddles, but I do have a broken down table in my basement.....may need to set it to pay for my addiction...lol



And it’s called Table Tennis! Sheesh guys come on!! :32 (18):


----------



## eddiek (Aug 28, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> How are you gonna know theirs is working and not the separate test? Best get some kits from lab max and check it out with uv at least



I am just keeping my pharma grade test cyp at trt dose of 200mg per week.  I will use go every 3rd day with the test/tren combo and mast p.  I have some tren e and test cyp that I will finish cycle off.  I won't know if it is underdosed, but will definitely know if the tren is working.  I am just going to pin.  Probably best to get a lab max kit, but I am just going to see how my body responds.  Tren is harsh on me so I should know pretty quick and color looks good to go.  I will start next week as long as my caber comes in as I had to order that elsewhere.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 28, 2018)

eddiek said:


> I am just keeping my pharma grade test cyp at trt dose of 200mg per week.  I will use go every 3rd day with the test/tren combo and mast p.  I have some tren e and test cyp that I will finish cycle off.  I won't know if it is underdosed, but will definitely know if the tren is working.  I am just going to pin.  Probably best to get a lab max kit, but I am just going to see how my body responds.  Tren is harsh on me so I should know pretty quick and color looks good to go.  I will start next week as long as my caber comes in as I had to order that elsewhere.



Next time just walk into your closest Club Fitness and yell you need the juice and you'll probably have 17 soccer moms trying to sell you that shit.  St Louis is dirty with steroids in the gym lol.


----------



## eddiek (Aug 28, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Next time just walk into your closest Club Fitness and yell you need the juice and you'll probably have 17 soccer moms trying to sell you that shit.  St Louis is dirty with steroids in the gym lol.



That is what I thought......lol.......funny thing is my only local source told me several times he would be able to get what I need, but hasnt came through.  I finally got to the point that I decided I am no longer going to request from him.  I have had decent luck internationally thus far, so I am just biding my time until I find a trusted US or local Missouri source.  I figured I would give Canada a try.......ordering and shipping were flawless.  Just need to pin to see body response.  I will definitely report once I am a few weeks in.  Also need to get Labor Day weekend of drinking and smoking in Denver out of the way before starting cycle...


----------



## TBSS410 (Feb 6, 2019)

Anybody know what happened with AML? I’ve been using them for the past 7 years. I’ve been very satisfied. My last order was sept, 2018. I went on today to order and the site is shutdown. Did they close for good or get a new web address?  It was my only source, hope they aren’t done!!!


----------



## Mayday (Mar 17, 2019)

TBSS410 said:


> Anybody know what happened with AML? I’ve been using them for the past 7 years. I’ve been very satisfied. My last order was sept, 2018. I went on today to order and the site is shutdown. Did they close for good or get a new web address?  It was my only source, hope they aren’t done!!!



They used to require a code to register and place an order. I remember some guy named "Trust" had something to do with the vetting process. That's before the alleged moldy vial though.

Granted, I can't speak to their product or seizure rate stateside. 

Isn't BD long deceased? I know Dragon is a thing..


----------



## Skinnyneck1 (Mar 27, 2019)

anybody know if they are still active?


----------



## Commonkid (Aug 28, 2019)

Just ordered from them, will let this thread know if/when I receive my order.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 28, 2019)

Great news


----------



## Beast (Aug 31, 2019)

I thought they got busted


----------



## Megatron28 (Sep 1, 2019)

I never heard they got busted.  But I remember them having lots of problems to the point that their reps were bailing on them.  A month or two ago I saw that they were promoting again so I guess they are back.  I've never used them so I can't share any personal experience.


----------



## p.dougs90 (Mar 21, 2020)

musclebird said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i haven’t posted on this forum in sometime. I’m hoping you guys can help me out. Is AML Gear still GTG? If not what other Canadian labs should I try. The only other Lab in Canada I know of is Teragon. I always order from AML but it’s been about a year now. I sent Boss an email about any upscoming Christmas Promos but got no response. Anybody order from AML recently?
> 
> ...


AML as in American Muscle Labs? My buddies source still gets it, just bout some sustanon off him for lack of a better option. Personally i think it's Sh** just enough to keep my levels normal


----------



## German89 (Mar 22, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Great news



Lmfao... 

I wonder if he ever got it?


----------



## Commonkid (Oct 15, 2020)

German89 said:


> Lmfao...
> 
> I wonder if he ever got it?




I sure did.


----------

